

20+ Great Greasemonkey Scripts for Improving Your Twitter Experience - vladimir
http://mashable.com/2008/12/17/twitter-greasemonkey-scripts/

======
GHFigs
Number Adjective Plural Noun for Target Audience

~~~
Shamiq
If you keep on giving away their secrets, the blog mafia is going to hunt you
down and make you pay...

~~~
GHFigs
I won't worry about it until I see "100 Ways to Make GHFigs Pay", etc.

